# NAD Roland Guitar Amplifer 405 Tube Logic Technology



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I traded in my Crate DG10 bummer on getting 20.00 for it. But I bought this Roland GA 405 for 57.50 the tag under the 50.00 tag was wait for it 150.00. The hock shop had just lowered the price a few days before because he had way to many amps. So far so good with just a test so i have to wait till tomorow to go more in depth. So I feel good and that i did well on this purchase.

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj562/Dan578867/DSC_0521_zps4b096978.jpg

Dan


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats Dan! You got a great deal, for sure. 

$150.00 to $50.00 !!

ENJOY!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats! Pretty cool amp.

So two channel, does it have a footswitch, or input for one?
Any idea the year? Do I see four seperate speakers?

Roland makes some good stuff.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

This Is the Roland GC-405X so this unit can have a cab by roland with the same four speakers so I have 8 eight speakers of sound in the end. 
Heres the link: ftp://ftp.roland.co.uk/productsupport/GC-405/01_GC-405_OM.pdf
It is a really cool amp I took the back off and it does have four speakers. Two Channel yes.
Back: Phones, Ext Sp Out, Effects Return and Send, Foot Switch CH and Select.
Heres a link to another amp the same just the back. Roland GC-405 image: (mimi tanger) - Audiofanzine
My Serial# doesn't tell me much. Its ZJ43777. As Far as i know from the little bit online we are looking at 1996 and a bit later.

So far this is what i can tell.
Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I went to the used vintage guitar store called Gig Street to find that they got the Roland GC-405X Head and ext sp. I asked if i could get the cab but he said I had to wait about a week and if the unit didn't sell i could get the cab. Well here it is; it didn't sell so i got the cab for 50.00. Dan


----------

